# 1st try with bfd 1124



## draden1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello, 

I was curious what others thought about this curve? What's recommended in terms of how many filters should be present, or does the overall number of filters not matter? Again, it's my first try using the bfd so any constructive feedback is welcome. 

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, draden!

First, I’d suggest a graph with no smoothing, or at least no more than 1/12-octave smoothing. Second, it looks like you’re shooting for flat response. You probably aren’t going to like the results. I’d suggest giving my house curve article a read – you can find it at the link in my signature.	

It typically doesn’t take a lot of filters to get good sound from your sub. You already have a good house curve going there, even if the slope is a bit severe. You’d probably only need a couple of broad filters to flatten things out a bit if the sound is too bottom-heavy, one at around 25 Hz and cut a bit, and one at 65 Hz boosted a bit.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## draden1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I've only watched a couple of movies with it this flat and it is different. It's still very loud and powerful when it needs to be so I'm happy about that. Tighter and faster is how I'd describe it with only watching a couple of movies.

Thanks again for the reply.


----------

